# The capital of your country



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Since when is X the capital of your country?

Madrid has been the capital of Spain since 1561, except for two short periods.

From 1601 to 1606 Valladolid was the capital of the Spanish empire.

During the Spanish civil war 1936-1939, the part of Spain controlled by Franco had the city of Burgos as the capital, and the part of Spain under the republican government had two capitals; Valencia since the last months of 1936 to November 1937, and Barcelona since November 1937 to the end of the war.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Ottawa is Canada's capital.

Ottawa as the capital
On December 31, 1857, Queen Victoria was asked to choose a common capital for the then province of Canada (modern Quebec and Ontario) and chose Ottawa. There are old folk tales about how she made the choice: that she did so by sticking her hatpin on a map roughly halfway between Toronto and Montreal, or that she liked watercolours she had seen of the area. While such stories have no historical basis, they do illustrate how arbitrary the choice of Ottawa seemed to Canadians at the time. While Ottawa is now a major metropolis and Canada's fourth largest city, at the time it was a sometimes unruly logging town in the hinterland, far away from the colony's main cities, Quebec City and Montreal in Canada East, and Kingston and Toronto in Canada West.

In fact, the Queen's advisers had her pick Ottawa for many important reasons: first, it was the only settlement of any significant size located right on the border of Canada East and Canada West (Quebec/Ontario border today), making it a compromise between the two colonies and their French and English populations; second, the War of 1812 had shown how vulnerable major Canadian cities were to American attack, since they were all located very close to the border while Ottawa was (then) surrounded by a dense forest far from the border; third, the government owned a large parcel of land on a spectacular spot overlooking the Ottawa River. Ottawa's position in the back country made it more defensible, while still allowing easy transportation via the Ottawa River to Canada East, and the Rideau Canal to Canada West. Two other considerations were that Ottawa was at a point nearly exactly midway between Toronto and Quebec City (~500 km/310 mi) and that the small size of the town made it less likely that politically motivated mobs could go on a rampage and destroy government buildings, as had been the case in the previous Canadian capitals. The Ottawa River and the Rideau Canal network meant that Ottawa could be supplied by water from Kingston and Montreal without going along the potentially treacherous US-Canada border.

via wikipedia.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark since around 1443. Before that it was the city close by called Roskilde. And before that it was Ribe (or it was the main city). And before that it was Lejre (also the main city).


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

London since the 12th century.

Was previously Winchester


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Berlin since the beginning of a german country in 1871-1945. Before, there were just thousands of small countrys on the ground. During cold war 1949-1990 Bonn was the capital of West Germany.

So, Berlin since 1990.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

...and from 1949-90 East Berlin was the capital of DDR...


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Amsterdam was made the capital of the Kingdom of Holland in 1808 by King Louis Napoleon and it stayed this way after the United Kingdom of the Netherlands was formed in 1815. Its status as capital was confirmed in the Dutch constitution of 1983.

Before 1808 there was no official capital but the de facto capital had been The Hague for centuries (and still is). Amsterdam was the centre of Dutch politics for just two years (during the Kingdom of Holland which lasted from 1808 until it was incorporated into Napoleon's First French Empire in 1810).


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

oeland, but east germany as a country was not my country 

to complete the german list (after the roman empire and before 1815 it depend on where the emperor ruled, it was not a capital as we know it from nowadays):


Germania Superior (Province) 90 - 300: MAINZ
Germania Inferior (Province) 89 - 400: KÖLN
Raetia (Province) -15 - 480: AUGSBURG

West Roman Empire 367 - 392: TRIER

Karolingian Empire 500 - 843: No capital specified
East Francia 843 - 962: No capital specified
Holy Roman Empire 962 - 1806: Varied between ROMA, AACHEN, MAINZ, FRANKFURT, REGENSBURG, KÖLN.
Confederation of the Rhine 1806 - 1813: FRANKFURT
German Confederation 1815 - 1866: FRANKFURT
North German Confederation 1866 - 1871: BERLIN
Germany 1871 - 1945: BERLIN
West Germany 1945 - 1990: BONN (Frankfurt would have been the better choice, but the first chancellor came from the Rhineland)
East Germany 1945 - 1990: EAST BERLIN
Germany since 1990: BERLIN


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

East Germany was a beautiful country
i miss it


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Lisbon became the capital of Portugal in 1255.

Before that it was *Coimbra* (for about 100 years) and before that it was *Guimarães* (the town where our first king was born and the capital of the Portucalense County which became independent and originated Portugal).

The reason to change was always due to centrality on the territory. Guimarães is in the North.........Coimbra is a bit south of that.............and Lisbon is even more to the South so periodically, when the Christians managed to advance even more into the south (defeating the moors), the capital would change.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark since around 1443. Before that it was the city close by called Roskilde. And before that it was Ribe (or it was the main city). And before that it was Lejre (also the main city).


I thought Lund had been the capital once, perhaps it hasn't? But I think a Dane has written so on one of the threads on this forum.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

It seems like it has from 1134-1137...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Bern is the capital of Switzerland since 1848, when the modern constitution came into power.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Usually Gniezno, Kraków and Warsaw are considered to be 3 consecutive polish capitals, but wikipedia provides a much longer list:

Giecz could have been main centre of power during unification of Poland. ca.860 - 1038.
Gniezno and Poznań were major seats between ca. 960 - 1039.
Kraków 1039 - 1079.
Płock 1079 - 1138.
Kraków 1138 - 1295.
Poznań 1295 - 1296 (rule of Premysl II of Czechia).
Kraków 1296 - 1596
Between 1596 and 1609 royal court gradually moved to Warsaw, as the city was closer to the centre of the country, but Kraków was still official capital and place where kings were buried and crowned.
Warsaw remained seat of king till end of independent Poland in 1795, as well as capital of Duchy of Warsaw (1807 - 1815) and then of russian Congress Poland.
In 1918 Lublin was for a short time temporary seat of government. Since 1939 Warsaw was capital again, but Lublin and then Łódź were temporary seats of government during 1944 - 1945.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

_Rick_ said:


> Lisbon became the capital of Portugal in 1255.
> 
> Before that it was *Coimbra* (for about 100 years) and before that it was *Guimarães* (the town where our first king was born and the capital of the Portucalense County which became independent and originated Portugal).
> 
> The reason to change was always due to centrality on the territory. Guimarães is in the North.........Coimbra is a bit south of that.............and Lisbon is even more to the South so periodically, when the Christians managed to advance even more into the south (defeating the moors), the capital would change.


You forgot Rio de Janeiro between 1808 and 1821.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Ankara since 1920


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Abu Dhabi is the capital of UAE since 1971, when the confederation established.


----------



## _Rick_ (Nov 3, 2007)

Nortenho said:


> You forgot Rio de Janeiro between 1808 and 1821.


Actually I didn't 

I though about that, but Rio de Janeiro was the capital of the Portuguese empire during that time. Not of Portugal (Lisbon was still the capital even though the Royal family was in Brasil).

In the same way, Rio de Janeiro was the capital of Brasil from 1763 to 1808 and not Lisbon.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*The Philippines*

1562 - 1578, Cebu.
1578 - 1899, Manila.
1899 - 1901, Malolos (in the province of Bulacan, north of Manila).
1901 - 1948, Manila.
1948 - 1976, Quezon City.
1976 - Present, Manila.


----------



## Der Meister (Dec 22, 2007)

Moscow became a capital of the Russian state in 1426 and held this title until 1703. It became a capital again in 1918.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Ankara.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Sarajevo (Bosnia and Herzegovina)
Stockholm (Sweden)


----------



## Aceto (Jun 27, 2007)

The capital of *Venezuela* is Caracas since Jul 25th of 1567; its first name was "Santiago de León de Caracas" and was founded by Diego De Losada.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

l'eau said:


> Ankara.





AdnanPrijedor said:


> Sarajevo (Bosnia and Herzegovina)
> Stockholm (Sweden)


Not really the point of the thread....


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

turkey's capital is ankara idiot:lol:


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

l'eau said:


> turkey's capital is ankara idiot:lol:


Indeed, but the point of the thread isn't simply to state what city is the capital of your country, but to state for how long it's been the capital etc.


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

Paris is the capital of France since 987.


----------



## LV994-CB (May 4, 2007)

In my view Riga officially became Latvia's capital city in it's first independence day in year 1918 November 18, all tough it was founded in 1201 and was under controlled by Germans, Polish country, Swedish country and by Russian empire. Then the hole country was invaded by USSR in year 1940 and regained independence in 1991 August 21.

In past









Today









Future?


----------



## Westyguy (Mar 14, 2006)

Canberra has been the Capital of Australia since 1927. Between 1901 and 1927 the Australian Parliament met temporarily in Melbourne.


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Helsinki has been the capital of Finland since 1812. Before that the city had little of significance, it was just a small fisher town on the coast. It originally was founded by Gustav Vasa of Sweden in the 1500s in order to compete with Tallinn, a Hanseatic port city on the other side of the Gulf of Finland.

Turku was the main city of Finland until the year 1812. The oldest and the biggest.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

l'eau said:


> turkey's capital is ankara idiot:lol:


Lets have this argument when you learn to read...hno:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^:lol:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

cphdude said:


> Not really the point of the thread....


I just read the 2nd page 

my bad


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The capital of the US has been Washington for over 200 years now.

In the past, it was in New York and Philadelphia.


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

Tehran is a new city. Maybe 300 years, and in the beginning it was just a small village -- REY was the main city which was at the river front (the same river Tehran is at its end). But it has been the capital for under 200 years.


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

Rome is the capital of Italy since 1870. Before the capital of something named Italy were:
- Rome (Ostrogoth Italian Kingdom, after the fall of the roman empire).
- Pavia (Longobard Italian Kingdom, after the gothic wars between Ostrogoths and Byzanthinians).
- Milan (Napoleonic Italian Kingdom)
- Turin (Savoia kings, Italian Kingdom, 1861-1865)
- Florence (Savoia kings, Italian Kingdom, 1865-1870)


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

*Capitals of Portugal*

```
Guimarães       1095 - 1131*
Coimbra          1131 - 1255*
Lisbon            1255 - 1808*
Rio de Janeiro  1808 - 1822 (due to Napoleon's invasion)
Lisbon            1822 - present day
```
*courts met in other cities during medieval times, such as lamego, Leiria, Evora


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

l'eau said:


> turkey's capital is ankara idiot:lol:


Now that's what I call a idiot...:yes:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Sarajevo is capital of independent Bosnia and Herzegovina since 1992. It was capital of Bosnia and Herzegovina under Yugoslavia from 1972 till 1992. And it was capital of Bosnia sanjak under Ottoman empire.


----------



## Brez (Feb 19, 2006)

Brasilia (not Rio and not Buenos Aires) is the capital of Brazil since 1958.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ though some people still belive its Tel aviv and not Jerusalem, but Obama cleared that thought away yesterday.... when he said that it should be the capital of Israel..


there's nothing there to believe  Jerusalem is our capital, and has been our capital since forever I guess... back in the older days of our Kingdom through now... T.A. was, for a period, the capital...


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Qatar Son 333 said:


> ^^ though some people still belive its Tel aviv and not Jerusalem, but Obama cleared that thought away yesterday.... when he said that it should be the capital of Israel..


That's funny. 

Most people in the Western Hemisphere have probably never heard of Tel Aviv. Most people here do know that Jerusalem is the capital of Israel.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

West Jerusalem to be correct.


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Not sure about your country but we recognise it just as Jerusalem, not east or west.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

hrvat said:


> The capital of Croatia is Zagreb. It became capital in 1776. Varaždin was the capital of Croatia from 1765 to 1776.
> 
> 
> *Varaždin*



looks cool.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Well,the country got the crown from the pope on the 1st of January,1001...So I'll count it form this date.
Esztergom 1001 - 1322
Visegrád 1323 - XVth century H2
Buda XVth century H2 - 1536, 1830 - 1849,1849 - 1873
Pozsony(now Bratislava) 1536 - 1830
Debrecen 1849, 1944
Budapest 1873 - 1944,1944-

If Wiki is correct...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't know. :dunno:

EDIT: Sine this thread has been moved from the Skybra to here, I'll be serious!

*Islamabad*

Capital of Pakistan since the 60's, before it was Karachi. But it only properly took over administrating the country in the 80s. As the city was still like a jungle and so Rawalpindi was made the "capital" for the time being.


----------



## and32 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires-Argentina*

Name:
Buenos Aires (English: Fair Winds or Good Air) was originally named after the Italian sanctuary of "Nostra Signora di Bonaria" (Italian for "Our Lady of Bonaria") in Sardinia, Italy. 


Capital:
During most of the 19th century, the political status of the city remained a sensitive subject. Buenos Aires city was already capital of Buenos Aires Province, and between 1853 and 1860 it was the capital of the seceded State of Buenos Aires. The issue was debated more than once on the battlefield, *until the matter was finally settled in 1880 when the city was federalised and became the seat of government*, with its Mayor appointed by the President. The Casa Rosada (Pink house) became the seat of the office of the President.



*PAST*












*PRESENT*













*FUTURE (2010-11 with constructions finished) *

Catalinas 











Part of Puerto Madero


----------



## vuong tt (Feb 12, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> East Germany was a beautiful country
> i miss it


This is most funniest thing I have ever read. Thank you! 

Is your name Erich Honecker? Have you ever lived in a communist country. Ask the people who left Eastern Germany when the wall fell what they think of this comment. It was a terrible country that offered nothing to the world but government corruption, terrible polution and steroid athletes. The same as modern communist countries as well.

I grew up in communism and am very happy to live in the west now.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

MONTEVIDEO........ CAPITAL CITY OF URUGUAY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## De La Canada (Jun 10, 2007)

Ottawa since 1867


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

10ROT said:


> The capital of the US has been Washington for over 200 years now.
> 
> In the past, it was in New York and Philadelphia.


Do you have another city to name? maybe on the Chesapeake bay cough it may begin with an An and end with an apolis cough cough might have been capital for a year cough


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

De La Canada said:


> Ottawa since 1867


Which city was Canada's capital before that?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

ankara is now but before ankara, istanbul, before istanbul, edirne, before edirne, iznik, before iznik, izmit, before izmit, konyathat's all.


----------



## Brez (Feb 19, 2006)

alex3000 said:


> You mean, Chi*h*ua*h*ua, right?


No I wrote Chiuaua, duh!!!:lol:


----------



## Brez (Feb 19, 2006)

and32 said:


> *Buenos Aires-Argentina*
> 
> Name:
> Buenos Aires (English: Fair Winds or Good Air) was originally named after the Italian sanctuary of "Nostra Signora di Bonaria" (Italian for "Our Lady of Bonaria") in Sardinia, Italy.
> ...


Puerto Madero is Very Cool!!!


----------



## Offspring (Aug 27, 2007)

Warsaw is the capital of Poland since 1596, when August III Waza begun to move the Royal Court from Kraków, because Warsaw was closer to Swedish matters, which interested him.

This event is quite strange, because there are no official act of movement the capital from Kraków to Warsaw, so Kraków even nowadays uses the name of the Capital of Kingdom of Poland. Yet from 1952 there is constitution right that Warsaw is a capital.

Warsaw is also the largest city in Poland:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Amsterdam is Capital of The Netherlands since 1306

Amsterdam 1538










Amsterdam 2000










Amsterdam Flag:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Berytus/Beirut dates 5000 years back.
The capital of Lebanon since 1943.

19th Century










1940-1960










Now


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

l'eau said:


> ankara is now but before ankara, istanbul, before istanbul, edirne, before edirne, iznik, before iznik, izmit, before izmit, konyathat's all.


İzmit and Konya:wtf:

If you are talking about Ottoman its Bursa>Edirne>Istanbul! Turkey's capital was always Ankara.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^im talkin about ottoman, selçuklu and beyliks.osmanlı ilk kurulduğunda fetihlerden sonra sürekli başkentini bizansa yakın tutmaya çalıştı.o yüzden izmit ve iznik 40-50 yıl başkentlik yaptılar


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Iznik=Bursa!! the emp. founded in there as a principality/beylik. Never heard about Izmit thats probably a false information. If you go deep history so even Bagdat was once the capital of Seljuks.

The answer of this question is just Ankara. The others are useless info for other forumers.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^bağdat suriye(belki ırakta olabilir karıştırdım) selçuklularındı.konya anadolu selçuklu.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Amsterdam is Capital of The Netherlands since 1306


No, it is not.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

$1.178 trillion (2006 est.)

oh....the city....Ottawa.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

alex3000 said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Most people in the Western Hemisphere have probably never heard of Tel Aviv. Most people here do know that Jerusalem is the capital of Israel.


Then again, most people in the United States think London is the capital of France.


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

alex3000 said:


> Most people in the Western Hemisphere have probably never heard of Tel Aviv. Most people here do know that Jerusalem is the capital of Israel.


Western hemisphere calling.....

I was taught at school that Tel Aviv is the capital of Israel.


----------



## Brez (Feb 19, 2006)

earthJoker said:


> And DJ Bobo the Mexican president


Did you Know that "bobo" In portuguese means sutupid?


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

The first capital of Venezuela was the colonial city of *Coro*. Today it's the capital of Falcon State in west Venezuela and a UNESCO World Heritage Site.










Today venezuela's capital city is the world famous *Caracas*...


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

Brez said:


> Did you Know that "bobo" In portuguese means sutupid?


In Spanish "bobo" means stupid as well.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

> Then again, most people in the United States think London is the capital of France.


hahaha  most people in the states think that Europe is a country... damn! :bash: :lol:


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

ovem said:


> hahaha  most people in the states think that Europe is a country... damn! :bash: :lol:


Um, no we don't. **** off. Tards.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

LMCA1990 said:


> Which city was Canada's capital before that?


Prior to 1867, when Canada was a colony of England, the country was divided into Upper and Lower Canada. Niagara-on-the-Lake was the capital of Upper Canada for a few years but eventually lost the status to Toronto, which became the provincial capital of Ontario. Likewise Quebec City was the capital of Lower Canada and became the provincial capital of Quebec. In 1841 the area known as Upper Canada (Ontario) and Lower Canada (Quebec) were joined to form the United Province of Canada (which excluded the maritime provinces). During the 26 years up until Confederation in 1867 the capital of the UP of C moved six times: Kingston 1841-1843, Montreal 1843 - 1849, Toronto 1849-1852, Quebec City 1852 -1856, Toronto 1856 - 1858, Quebec City 1859 - 1866, Ottawa 1866-1867. From Confederation onward, Ottawa has been the capital. 

(Information gathered from wikipedia)*


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

Quintana said:


> No, it is not.


It's not? :shocked:


----------



## El Cholo (Jul 19, 2008)

Capital cities of the Republic of Texas

In 1836 five sites served as temporary capitals of Texas: Washington-on-the-Brazos: Harrisburg: Galveston: Velasco: and Columbia. The capital moved a lot because of the Revolutionary War that was going on that year.

Sam Houston moved the capital to Houston in 1837. 

In 1839, the Capital Commission selected the "site of the town of Waterloo, on the north bank of the Colorado" as the permanent capital. This was confirmed by the Texas Congress Jan. 19, 1839, and the place was renamed Austin in honor of Stephen F. Austin. President Mirabeau B. Lamar and his cabinet moved there October 17, 1839. 

When Mexican troops threatened San Antonio in March 1842, President Sam Houston ordered the government moved to Houston. Officials moved to Washington-on-the-Brazos, in September, and Houston sent men to Austin to fetch the archives. Austin citizens feared that if the papers were moved, Austin would lose its status as capital permanently. In an action known as the Archive War, the citizens stopped Houston's men and returned the archives to Austin. Austin became the capital again in 1844.

On December 29, 1845, Texas was admitted to the U.S. as a constituent state of the Union & the Republic of Texas was no more.


----------



## nazor (Oct 31, 2007)

The site of *Canberra* was selected for the location of the nation's capital in 1908 as a compromise between age-old rivals Sydney and Melbourne, *Australia's* two largest cities!

The federal government moved to *Canberra* on 9 May 1927. b4 that it was in melbourne.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Mexico City since XVIth century.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Traditionally, the place the Emperor resides are considered as the capitals in Japan.
There are some 50+ imperial palaces prior to Asuka, but they are generally not considered as the capitals, due to the lack of clear data. The oldest palace according to a legend was built in BC 660, though it is not considered as a historical fact.

Capitals:
1. Asuka-no-miya (Asuka), 592-645
2. Naniwa-no-miya (Osaka), 645-655
3. Asuka-no-miya (Asuka), 655-667
4. Otsu-kyo (Otsu), 667-672
5. Asuka-no-miya (Asuka), 672-694
6. Fujiwara-kyo (Kashihara), 694-710
7. Heijo-kyo (Nara), 710-740
8. Kuni-kyo (Kizugawa), 740-744
9. Naniwa-kyo (Osaka), 744
10. Shigaraki-no-miya (Koka), 744-745
11. Heijo-kyo (Nara), 745-784
12. Nagaoka-kyo (Muko, Nagaokakyo, and Kyoto), 784-794
13. Heian-kyo (Kyoto), 794-1180
14. Fukuhara-kyo (Kobe), 1180
15. Heian-kyo (Kyoto), 1180-1868
There were two courts during 1336-1373. During the period, the Hokucho (Northern Court) resided in Heian-kyo, while the Nancho (Sourthern Court) resided in Yoshino angu (Yoshino), Ano-angu (Gojo), Amano-angu (Kawachinagano), Sumiyoshi-angu (Osaka), and others.

From the 12th century, the shogunates (warriors' governments) held the true power, while the Emperors became ritual figures. The shogunates resided at:
Kyoto, 1179-1181
Kamakura, 1183-1333
Kyoto, 1336-1568
Azuchi, 1568-1582
Osaka, 1583-1600
Edo (Tokyo), 1603-1868​16. Tokyo 1868-Present _De facto._

Asuka









Heian-kyo (Kyoto)









Edo, 1865 or 1866. (Click for a larger image)


Tokyo now, the view of exaclty the same place as above.


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

Barcelona has always been the capital of Catalonia since the various counties which formed Catalonia were unified, under all forms of government Catalonia has gone through. It also was the capital of Spain for a brief period during the Civil War, after the north front had fallen and all other major cities were either already taken or under siege. That didn't last long, though, since although Republicans could claim back some territory, Catalonia fell after the defeat of the Ebre battle, and the war soon ended.

Nothing much of interest besides that...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

ovem said:


> hahaha  most people in the states think that Europe is a country... damn! :bash: :lol:


hahaha  most people in Europe think Smoking is good for them... damn! :bash::lol:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

This would be a nice SSC banner


----------



## Aceto (Jun 27, 2007)

Very Impressive Kuala Lumpur kay:.


These are a few photos of *Caracas*, Venezuela, taken of the Venezuelan forum:




WG-85 said:


> *Cargadas el 6 de septiembre, 2008
> por Alejandro_G*
> 
> 
> ...





WG-85 said:


> ^^aqui siempre seras bien recibido.
> 
> por otra parte:
> Cargado el 30 de agosto, 2008
> por *Kevin Vásquez *





CH9 said:


>





WG-85 said:


> Cargada el 14 de julio, 2008
> por *a•Andres »*
> 
> 
> ...





RicardoCastilloG said:


> *Caracas desde Los Dos Caminos*


I will show you more in the next page.


----------



## john2801 (Sep 26, 2008)

*México, México City:
*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW! Awesome pics guys!  kay:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

*Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge at Brazil's capital -> Brasilia*

*The bridge is over the Paranoa Artificial Lake built during Brasilia's construction:*


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

*SANTIAGO DE CHILE is the capital of Chile since it was founded in 1541*


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

* Brussels (Belgium and Europe)*














































Brussels has grown from a 10th-century fortress town founded by Charlemagne's grandson into a metropolis of more than one million inhabitants.After the end of World War II, Brussels has been an important centre for international politics. It hosts the main institutions of the European Union, and the headquarters of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO).


*The Belgian revolution (1830)*










In 1830, the Belgian revolution took place in Brussels after a performance of Auber's opera La Muette de Portici at De Munt or La Monnaie theatre. On July 21, 1831, Leopold I, the first King of the Belgians, ascended the throne, undertaking the destruction of the city walls and the construction of many buildings. Following independence, the city underwent many more changes. The Senne had become a serious health hazard, and from 1867 to 1871 its entire urban area was completely covered over. This allowed urban renewal and the construction of modern buildings and boulevards which are characteristic of downtown Brussels today.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

La ciudad de Lima, capital del Perú, fue fundada por el conquistador español Francisco Pizarro el 18 de enero de 1535 con el nombre de Ciudad de los Reyes, sin embargo, con el tiempo persistió su nombre original que, al parecer, provendría del idioma aymara (lima-limaq o flor amarilla) o del quechua rimaq, que significa “hablador”, por lo ruidoso de su río, el Rímac. En los primeros mapas del Perú se pueden ver conjuntamente el nombre de Lima con el de Ciudad de los Reyes.

The city of Lima, the capital of Peru, was founded by Francisco Pizarro on January 18, 1535 and given the name City of the Kings. Nevertheless, with time its original name persisted, which may come from one of two sources: Either the Aymara language lima-limaq (meaning "yellow flower"), or the Spanish pronunciation of the Quechuan word rimaq (meaning "talker", and actually written and pronounced limaq in the nearby Quechua I languages). It is worth noting that the same Quechuan word is also the source of the name given to the river that feeds the city, the Rimac river (pronounced as in the politically dominant Quechua II languages, with an "r" instead of an "l"). Early maps of Peru show the two names displayed jointly.

In 1988, UNESCO declared the historic center of Lima a World Heritage Site for its originality and high concentration of historic monuments constructed in the time of Spanish presence.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LIMA PERU.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LIMA CATEDRAL.


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

नई दिल्ली
ਨਵੀਂ ਦਿੱਲੀ
نئی دلی
New Delhi



seaview99 on flickr.com



wikipedia.org



prolix6x on flickr.com



hardoff on flickr.com



copyrigvht: Dh.B (originally posted by forum member 'Zheimi')

A delhi street


copyright: Devinder (originally posted by forum member 'Suncity')


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

I was waiting for those Lima's photos!


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

ciudad de manila


----------



## ZATUGA (May 18, 2008)

South Africa has three capital cities: Cape Town, the largest of the three, is the legislative capital; Pretoria is the administrative capital; and Bloemfontein is the judicial capital.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*New Delhi: The most planned & organized capital of South Asia*

Thanks. Always loved how sprawlilng Delhi was planned right from British' Lutein's era. Cannaught place as commercial center. Raisina Hills, Rajpath & Janpath. incredible. :cheers:



KB335ci2 said:


> नई दिल्ली
> ਨਵੀਂ ਦਿੱਲੀ
> نئی دلی
> New Delhi
> ...


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Jakarta, the capital of Indonesia...

Credit to AP Photo / Dita Alangkara


----------



## munglife (Aug 21, 2011)

*The Caracas city image is insane.*

Is this for sale anywhere? Any info would be appreciated.



MARACUCHisimo said:


> The first capital of Venezuela was the colonial city of *Coro*. Today it's the capital of Falcon State in west Venezuela and a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

